

Facebook's Randi Zuckerberg: Anonymity Online 'Has To Go Away' - pratyushkp
http://www.blogoholic.in/2011/07/28/facebooks-randi-zuckerberg-anonymity-online-has-away/

======
dmfdmf
As a private company, Facebook is free to set any standards they want but I
guarantee that if FB imposes some kind of identification process to create an
account they will lose to a social network that does not have such a
requirement.

Moreover, if she is calling for any kind of government-imposed internet-wide
standard she should be vociferously denounce. The whole internet "bullying" is
a red-herring and the real problem is that people's _feelings_ get hurt when
on the internet. Well too bad, no one has the right not to be insulted or
denounced by people who disagree or even hate you and your ideas. It does
happen that misbehavior crosses the line into harassment, stalking, etc. and
there are plenty of laws already on the books to deal with it though granted
that law enforcement is still catching up with the internet. I think that on
net, in a free society, that anonymous profiles is a good thing. Just ignore
the trolls and morons -- how hard is that? The last thing we need is to create
is government regulated internet driver's licenses.

------
rjd
"argued that putting an end to anonymity online could help curb bullying and
harassment on the web."

Oh please like that stops bullying in real life

And I have to agree with Matthew Ingram:

"Many people believe that requiring real names will solve the problems of
trolls and bad behavior, but they don’t"

My Facebook feed is nothing but people trolling each other. Right now this is
one of the top threads:

Person X - ‎100% pomegranate juice is mad sour flavor

... reply 3 - pornogranate

... reply 5 - you asians always eat weird sh/t

Sure its friendly, but its reality, my friends do nothing but insult each
other and take the piss out of each other all day long. Its just human nature.

------
prodigal_erik
Like Mark, she has worked almost exclusively at Facebook, and so has not
experienced career problems caused by a permanent record of every
controversial idea she may have ever held. Far from "say whatever I want", a
pseudonym is the only way I'm willing to say _anything_ substantive in public
(it's a different story off the record among those I personally respect and
trust).

------
david927
Me: Facebook 'Has To Go Away'

